# Ayuda Autostereo X-View



## Manu2k (Feb 5, 2011)

Holas a todos una ves les vengo a pedir que me den una manito en un problema, si es que postie esto en un sector incorrecto por favor avisenme, la cosas es asi me compre un autoestereo X-View Ca 1330 el cual esta muy bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente: Alguien save como activar el modo LOUD del stereo? Si alguien ya lo uso y pudo lograrlo por favor diganme como hacerlo y tambien como activar el modo SubWofer que el mismo trae, abajo les dejo las caracteristicas del mismo en una pagina asi  se pueden orientar.

Atte Manu. 
Pagina:
http://www.pisteros.com/index.php?o...ario ha sido publicado exitosamente.&Itemid=9

Nadie save nada sobre este autostereo aydua plis!!!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola Manu,al parecer no cuentas con el manual de usuario de tu sistema,lo encuentras en:
http:www.x-view.com/soporte/manuales/Manual%201330.pdf En pag.20/24 sugieren que el Woofer se activa con el boton selector de bandas,al presionarlo por mas de 02 seg.y revisa tambien lo relacionado con el boton#16 (Ecualizacion).-


----------



## Manu2k (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola Barry muchisimas gracias!!!! miles y miles por este mensaje me bolbi loko en mi manual que biene parecido a ese no aclaraba eso, manteniendo por 0.2 seg el boton band logre activar el modo LOUD ahora el modo SubWofer quedara en suspenso por que ni en el manual lo dice gracias gracias sos lo mas!!!


----------

